# Website bugs



## Russ3ll (Nov 19, 2013)

-Cannot view my own posts when clicking view forum posts(simple usergroup/user permissions bug)
-Cannot view the "sent" messages folder in your inbox(same problem as above most likely)

These are very easy to fix and very annoying, if you need someone to walk you through the process let me know I have 5 years experience with vBulletin.


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know, we'll get it sorted out.


----------



## bird mcbride (Nov 21, 2013)

Ya's gotta get the movies off the set!


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 23, 2013)

It appears to be working as advertised once again.


Thanks for playing


----------



## Russ3ll (Nov 23, 2013)

Sent messages are still not appearing in the sent folder.


----------



## sunni (Nov 23, 2013)

Russ3ll said:


> Sent messages are still not appearing in the sent folder.


its your settings go to my rollitup left hand side go to general settings scroll down till you see this


 Sent Private Messages:
 Save a copy of sent messages in my Sent Items folder by default
 Don't save a copy of sent messages
 When sending private messages the forum can make a copy of the message in your Sent Items folder.

click save a copy of sent messages


----------

